# Blattläuse bekämpfen



## hansi1984 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich erfolgreich Blattläuse auf meinen teichpflanzen bekämpfen kann? Ich hab es jetzt schon täglich mit absprühen der Läuse versucht aber die sitzen jeden Tag aufs neue da. Hat jemand nen Tip für mich?? 

Danke


----------



## danyvet (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hallo Hansi,

Ich hab auch blattläuse, v.a. auf den seerosenblättern und am __ froschlöffel. Ich spritz Sie nicht mal ab, weil die pflanzen bisher keine Symptome zeigen.
Hab also leider keinen tipp 


Edit: sorry für die groß-/klein-schreibfehler, ich tippe am Handy


----------



## Lucy2412 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hab leider das gleiche Problem:? sind schon am überlegen Marienkäfer einzusammeln und dort auf die betroffenen Pflanzen zu setzten. Zum Spritzen gibts da leider nichts, alles fischgiftig.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hallo Hansi,

die einzigste Pflanze die mir auf die schnelle einfällt ist __ Lavendel, nur leider mag die nicht im Wasser stehen 
Wir haben vor einigen Jahren einige Lavendel büschel im Garten verteilt aufgestellt seit dem hat der Befall mit Blattläusen sich stark reduziert (auch im Teich).

Gruß René


----------



## Mulmig (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hallo, frohe Pfingsten!!!

Bei der Blattlausbekämpfung muß man auch immer an die Ameisen denken: die züchten sich regelrecht ihre Lauskolonien zum "Melken". Gerade in der Teichumgebung mit viel Sand und warmen Steinen fühlen sich Ameisen pudelwohl - auch sehr ungestört. Wenn Du Steine anhebst siehst Du die Ameisennester. Dagegen gibt es gute Streumittel, die auch Deinen Fischen nicht gefährlich werden.
Seit ich konsequent die Ameisen von bestimmten Bereichen fernhalte (z.B. Rosenbeete) sind Blattläuse kein wirkliches Problem mehr.
Und die Ameisen haben hier noch genug Platz um sich jenseits meiner Kulturpflanzen auszutoben.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Andreas 1 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Versuchs mal mit Brennesseljauche .
mfg.Andreas


----------



## juni_74 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Neem kann man auch recht gefahrlos am Teich einsetzen. Damit hab ich die Zikaden aus meinem __ Schilf beseitigt.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## hansi1984 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Guten morgen. 
Ich danke erstmal für die Tips. Kann man denn die brennesseljauche wirklich ohne Probleme am Teich einsetzen??


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

hallo,
bei mir hat bis jetzt immer eine rhabarberblattjauche gut geholfen gegen blattläuse!

LG oli


----------



## hansi1984 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hi

Kann man denn diese jauchearten auch wirklich unbedenklich an teichpflanzen einsetzen?????


----------



## Lucy2412 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Ich habe gestern bei einigen Pflanzen die befallenen Blätter im Teich abgewaschen. Meine Goldi´s haben sich über die Blattläuse hergemacht, der Rest hat der Skimmer verschluckt. Hoffe das meine Fische sie unbedenklich fressen können.

Lg Annette


----------



## Petra1970 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Huhu

Wie schon jemand sagte kümmert euch um die Ameisen, das ist das wichtigste.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Conny (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hallo,

eine langfristige Maßnahme sind die Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten für alle Arten von Freßfeinden.
Seit ich mich um die Marienkäfer und Florfliegen kümmere, haben wir ab der Larvenzeit keine Läuseprobleme mehr.
Und bis dahin muss man es einfach gelassenen sehen. Läuse sind Grundnahrungsmittel für Larven


----------



## Petra1970 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Was machst du da genau wenn ich fragen darf?
So ein Insektenhotel oder noch was anderes?

Gruß Petra


----------



## Conny (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hallo,

wir haben mehrere Insektenhotels im Garten verteilt, verschiedene Preisklassen 
Wir haben Marienkäfer, die sich im Herbst in den Blättern einnisten und mit denen herabfallen. Die werden in mühevoller Kleinarbeit in das Kräuterbeet evakuiert und dort mit Tannengrün abgedeckt. 
Auch lasse ich den Chrysantementopf immer stehen und lege die vorwitzigen, die ich im Winter finde, rein.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Wenn du nur gezielt die Blattläuse bzw die befallenden stellen einsprühst und nicht 100 von Liter in deinen Teich kippst kann mit dem Sud von Brennesseln und anderen Pflanzen nur eins passieren und zwar das du Algen bekommst  wegen Überdüngung


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Hoffe das meine Fische sie unbedenklich fressen können.



Meine haben sich eigentlich nur beschwert, dass es zu wenige waren


----------



## Lucy2412 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*



Petra1970 schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Wie schon jemand sagte kümmert euch um die Ameisen, das ist das wichtigste.
> 
> Gruß Petra



Unsere Teichpflanzen stehen 20 cm vom Teichrand entfernt, da müßten die Ameisen schon schwimmen können um sie zu melken

Lg Annette


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

...man sollte Ameisen NIE unterschätzen...:smoki


----------



## Lucy2412 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*



Mulmig schrieb:


> ...man sollte Ameisen NIE unterschätzen...:smoki



......


----------



## Petra1970 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blattläuse bekämpfen*

Hi

Dann sammel die Boote am Ufer ein 


Gruß Pogge


----------

